# ea888 gen 3 self study program



## nick n. (Apr 24, 1999)

anyone have an updated one that they could kindly upload? 

need new literature while checking the pipes.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nick n. said:


> anyone have an updated one that they could kindly upload?
> 
> need new literature while checking the pipes.


:thumbup: in for this too.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

here's the one for the 1.8, yet to find the 2.0..

https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/muupublic/share/18TFSI.pdf


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

or this:

http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/docs/ssp/vwusa.com_ssp_922903_2.0l_4v_tfsi_engine.pdf


----------



## Azu (Oct 23, 2013)

Haven't found a gen 3 version yet


----------



## 20v=godsmotor (Aug 20, 2008)

Can anyone educate me on what the difference between the CAE and the CAEB would be? or what the CAE engine is? Or if there even is a difference?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

20v=godsmotor said:


> Can anyone educate me on what the difference between the CAE and the CAEB would be? or what the CAE engine is? Or if there even is a difference?


Probably just different emission specs. Just like ccta and CBFA for the gen 1 TSIs


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## 20v=godsmotor (Aug 20, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Probably just different emission specs. Just like ccta and CBFA for the gen 1 TSIs
> 
> 
> Sent via an app on my mobile


I am starting to wonder if it might be a 2nd gen? It does have a top mounted traditional style oil filter.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

20v=godsmotor said:


> I am starting to wonder if it might be a 2nd gen? It does have a top mounted traditional style oil filter.


On what car?


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## 20v=godsmotor (Aug 20, 2008)

DasCC said:


> On what car?
> 
> 
> Sent via an app on my mobile


That's the issue I only have the engine


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

20v=godsmotor said:


> That's the issue I only have the engine


From what I've seen all gen 3 have the cartridge filter on top and oil fill on opposite end of filter on timing cover. That could be the gen 2 valve lift from an Audi. VWs NA not sure about ROW only had gen 1 and are just now switching to Gen 3. 


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## 20v=godsmotor (Aug 20, 2008)

DasCC said:


> From what I've seen all gen 3 have the cartridge filter on top and oil fill on opposite end of filter on timing cover. That could be the gen 2 valve lift from an Audi. VWs NA not sure about ROW only had gen 1 and are just now switching to Gen 3.
> 
> 
> Sent via an app on my mobile


Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is ROW?


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

20v=godsmotor said:


> Sorry to ask a dumb question, but what is ROW?


Rest of world.


----------

